# Bagged A5



## antman_1

Finally got my air ride on!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Slammed!

Not my cuppa tea dude but each to their own.


----------



## Kimo

Sweet, need dishy wheels now


----------



## Soul boy 68

Nice car but to low for my liking. I'd be scared to drive over any road humps.


----------



## antman_1

No worries about speed bumps dude its air ride. Push of a button and it's higher than standard ride height in about 3 seconds


----------



## antman_1

Picked these up last week. 20" rs5 rotors

Wheels arrived


----------



## ted11

I am loving it.


----------



## Chrisr1806

I think your suspension is broken! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Steve

Sweet.

Did you fit this yourself? I bet it was a right ball ache?


----------



## muzzer

Looks good, not my taste but then it isn't my car. More pics when you have the new wheels on please :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois

antman_1 said:


> Picked these up last week. 20" rs5 rotors
> 
> Wheels arrived


You selling the old alloys?


----------



## JMorty

Oh my god, that's lush. Get them rotas on, ASAP!!!


----------



## antman_1

Cheers dude 

Nah old wheels not for sale I'm afraid. I'll be keeping them as winter wheels. Sorry dude


----------



## Offset Detailing

Superb! Would love something like this myself!


----------



## antman_1

Cheers dude I proper love it! Looks so much meaner


----------



## e10_mpn

Seen this on Instagram looks awesome mate


----------



## Aaron207Gti

Car looks amazing  will be good to see how this comes along with the new wheels.


----------



## antman_1

e10_mpn said:


> Seen this on Instagram looks awesome mate


haha so i see dude. cheers for the follow  love the merc! i wouldn't mind one of them little amgs!!!


----------



## bazz

sweet ride fella and love the air ride and with them wheels it will look cool


----------



## e10_mpn

antman_1 said:


> haha so i see dude. cheers for the follow  love the merc! i wouldn't mind one of them little amgs!!!


It's cool mate, they are nice motors but got my eye on getting back in a vag at some point.


----------



## Soul boy 68

antman_1 said:


> No worries about speed bumps dude its air ride. Push of a button and it's higher than standard ride height in about 3 seconds


That's interesting, didn't know that was a feature in Audis. Fair enough, still a nice car though.


----------



## O`Neil

antman_1 said:


> Finally got my air ride on!
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> :lol: Why do people do this?


----------



## saul

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's interesting, didn't know that was a feature in Audis. Fair enough, still a nice car though.


I believe it's an aftermarket kit.


----------



## T5 Rogers91

Great looking car! How much and were from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## InfinityLoop

Someone in the city has got this digital system on his cost him £2500+ from Germany on his S5 looks lush though, love it! More pics!


----------



## antman_1

Sounds about the same for mine. It's the digital v2 system. The jut was £2400 then £400 for a basic install.


----------



## Bero

Antman - it's different, for Europe at least. But I guess that's partially because it's nearly £3,000. :lol:

It's not something I would rush out to do,....but it's definitely a better solution than taking a good handling car (Golf GTI or other VAG car typically) and lowering and over sizing wheels to the point it can no longer do anything a hot hatch is supposed to. At least you can jack it up a bit and throw it down some back roads!



e10_mpn said:


> It's cool mate, they are nice motors but got my eye on getting back in a vag at some point.


This IS a vag


----------



## antman_1

I don't know dude there are loads and loads of cars on air now. I know of at least a dozen a5s alone on air. But to be fair there are frigg all cars on air round my way haha


----------



## Tuddie

Not for me at all but each to their own, looks a nice car apart from that.


----------



## Aaron207Gti

Really thinking about bagging my E92 although its so expensive lol


----------



## Clancy

Looks good but need to stance the wheels, looks silly with them buried that far into the car, lower offset alloys and will look lovely


----------



## e10_mpn

Bero said:


> This IS a vag


I was talking about me getting back into a vag at some point.


----------



## antman_1

Clancy said:


> Looks good but need to stance the wheels, looks silly with them buried that far into the car, lower offset alloys and will look lovely


you're right dude. I've got some 20mm spacers to go on but I've also got them new 9j wheels. So combined should fill out the arches nicely


----------



## Kiashuma

Nice car, looks well looked after.

Should i get my Shuma on air, after the last mot rot issues it prob is.


----------



## antman_1

O`Neil said:


> :lol: Why do people do this?


Because I can haha

I like lowered cars but where I live and my drive way doesn't allow me to lower them, but air gives me the best of both worlds


----------



## [email protected]

Love it :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

That is TASTY I love the original wheels, I'm aiming to get some Audi alloys for my seat for summer - can't afford the whole audi :lol::lol:


----------



## antman_1

Awesome what seat they off on? 

Started the refurb on my 20s last night.


----------



## siradamrees

Beautiful and will look stunning with those wheels.


----------



## k9vnd

Stunning a5 and something I will probably never do to my a5, feel it's too big a car!

Each to there own and fair do for doing it am sure when the times right and the standard Audi rims get ditched for something more favourable probably aftermarket then the look will pull off.


----------



## -Jamie-

Not really the biggest fan of Air ride and slammed stuff, Im more a function over form person. 

I do appreciate the work that goes into this though, Especially on a tidy install, Any photos?


----------



## THQuattro

Looks great show us the new wheels on.


----------



## TurnipLicker

I refuse to like this post till it has pictures with the rotors on


----------



## hobbs182

Gunna look a beast with the rs alloys on, keep this thread updated 👍


----------



## James Bagguley

Also looking forward to seeing the new wheels, but liking the lows of the bagged setup overall :thumb:

Does it add much weight or sacrifice space with all the compressors and gubbins on board?


----------



## Jonny_R

looks great mate! love it.

Cant wait to see it with the Rotors on


----------



## antman_1

Cheers lads ill get some rotor pics up soon. Going to be a week or so refurbing them


----------



## Starburst

Wow, stunning!


----------



## Super G

Lower than a snakes tatty sac!


----------



## alxg

e10_mpn said:


> It's cool mate, they are nice motors but *got my eye on getting back in a vag at some point*.


Me too, I try most nights but the missus stops me every time!


----------



## Bero

alxg said:


> Me too, I try most nights but the missus stops me every time!


You need to wait until she's working on a weekend :thumb: :lol:


----------



## antman_1

Trial run


----------



## Jonny_R

looks awesome buddy!

Cant wait to see it sat on them properly


----------



## JMorty

F**k me that looks awesome! Get some tyres on!


----------



## JwilliamsM

if u run it without tyres you can go lower :lol:


----------



## Faithfull

Can appreciate the time and effort gone into it but i much prefer the Hella Flush look. Wheels are sunken way too far in the arch for me.


----------



## antman_1

They are too tucked dude only had the ait on a few weeks. The new rims are wider with a more favourable off set so they will be sitting better soon


----------



## bazz

wow once the tires are on that is going to look sweet


----------



## antman_1

Cheers lads. Just need to finish the last couple then slap some tyres on and I'm good to roll. I may wait a little while till the weather picks up and there's less salt on the roads.


----------



## Jonny_R

I would mate, keep the new ones for summer and show season


----------



## RichieST

Looks great mate, looing forward to seeing the new wheels on


----------



## Alex_225

Must admit that does look pretty funky.

I see these low cars on static drops and think what an utter ball ache it would be to own. Looks ok stationary but to drive it's ruined. A friend of mine has had air ride on his last two cars and you get the best of both worlds so I can totally see the appeal.

Would you say the car handles as well with the air ride OP?


----------



## antman_1

That's it dude I love the decked look but I live in the countryside and my drive is mega steep so I get the best of everything. I recon my future cars will also have it. 

I went for the air lift performance kit which is designed for performance. It's hales a lot better than original
And I can turn the dampening down in a matter of seconds and it's a softer Comfier ride. I love it


----------



## HLG

Love an audi aired out 
Looks smart!


----------



## Raj24v

Nice work man but I think I prefer the old wheels lol.


----------



## Danman

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm. Thats sick bro.


----------



## PootleFlump

Gawd damn well sick init


----------



## antman_1




----------



## DLGWRX02

Ok, I'm sold..lol That really does look like the car that's meant to have this, rather than the small bouncy pick up truck I've seen several times in the past. 

That reminds me, I got to get me a set of them Y alloys!!


----------



## antman_1

Cheers dude it's a car that really does suit being low! 

They are lovely wheels dude I'll always keep these


----------



## Jonny_R

Did you have to have a chassi notch ant? Or have you just gone with the air set up without any chassis work?


----------



## Peugeot

Nice Audi car thanks for sharing:thumb: but too low down on the road IMO


----------



## Jonny_R

Peugeot said:


> Nice Audi car thanks for sharing:thumb: but too low down on the road IMO


It's on air mate so low when stationary and then raised up for driving


----------



## Peugeot

Jonny_R said:


> It's on air mate so low when stationary and then raised up for driving


Ok I see you meaning


----------



## antman_1

I've pmd you back johnny.

Finally got the wheels on yesterday, sorry about the dirty car I'll give it a scrub and get some better pics this week.


----------



## Jonny_R

Looks amazing buddy!


----------



## antman_1




----------



## Jonny_R

antman_1 said:


>


Love the fitment so much! Wheels really suit it too!

Top work Ant


----------



## antman_1

Cheers dude. Only thing that annoys me.is how common these wheels are getting now. Well in smaller sizes maybe not 20s. But they suit the car so much!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Have you got a picture of it at "normal" height? I'm keen to see what it looks like when you're driving it normally.

And I guess with the air setup you don't drive it at maximum all the time so it could go even higher (allowing for going down a track or something)? Depends how you have it configured obviously and I'm sure you're more interested in it's low look than rough riding capability.


----------



## Jonny_R

antman_1 said:


> Cheers dude. Only thing that annoys me.is how common these wheels are getting now. Well in smaller sizes maybe not 20s. But they suit the car so much!


Yeah mate, I ideally wanted a black edition A1 with rotors as standard, but they stopped doing it and haven't released the facelift A1 in black edition trim yet. So im stuck with awful looking 17's on it 

Wont be like that forever though haha, don't quite know why they've changed the standard S Line rims as I quite liked the pre facelift 17's


----------



## antman_1

I'll get you a picture of it at ride height this afternoon.

I have a few preset setting. High which is higher than it was standard, normal height and low ride height. 

The reason I wanted air ride was because I'm a keen fisherman and needed to be able to get down some bad tracks to lakes. So with this I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## GrantB5

You need to raise it slightly and space the wheels and get some fitment. Tuck doesn't suit the a5 imo to this extent just looks broken.

Especially on oem wheels


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

antman_1 said:


> I'll get you a picture of it at ride height this afternoon.
> 
> I have a few preset setting. High which is higher than it was standard, normal height and low ride height.
> 
> The reason I wanted air ride was because I'm a keen fisherman and needed to be able to get down some bad tracks to lakes. So with this I get the best of both worlds.


That's spot on - you also get the advantage of it looking bad as hell when it's parked up. Let's say that's a bonus, as opposed to the bonus being it's off road clearance eh? ;-)


----------



## JMorty

I LOVE the tuck! Just looks extreme.
If someone asks about it looking broken just shout 'I can't hear you over how awesome I am!' :thumb:

Top marques from me!


----------



## Scottien

Grante36 said:


> You need to raise it slightly and space the wheels and get some fitment. Tuck doesn't suit the a5 imo to this extent just looks broken.
> 
> Especially on oem wheels


No way,

Looks so much better tucking like this. I hate this obsession with "fitment"


----------



## GrantB5

All down to personal taste but tuck to that extreme on oem wheels don't look right to me when the wheels are lost inside the arches


----------



## Broguer

20's lost?!

as Macauly Culkin said...

iiiii don't think so.


----------



## antman_1

JMorty said:


> I LOVE the tuck! Just looks extreme.
> If someone asks about it looking broken just shout 'I can't hear you over how awesome I am!' :thumb:
> 
> Top marques from me!


Lol

I'm all about the tuck! A5s IMO don't look right stanced. If it was a small car like a mk5 golf or something then yeah maybe. This car is all about the Oem lows.

There's a real fine line between getting a stanced car looking right or looking turd. 95% look gash IMO. You have to get the right wheels, tyre size and spacing.

Where as with tuck you just drop it and look badass.


----------



## GrantB5

I'm gonna show you an a5 on air that I like when I'm home from work!


----------



## RichieST

That looks awesome! Have you got any pics of the air setup etc?


----------



## bigslippy

Great looking car


----------



## antman_1

Came home the other day to a car covered in bird ****. It's stained the roof pretty bad so had to get the wet sanding gear out and the DA.

before 


During 


After


----------



## Jonny_R

Great results mate


----------



## antman_1




----------



## bazz

great results with the staining fella


----------



## barkerp

nice car but looks ruined with that suspension. its got polo/lupo mc donalds car park
written all over it. DUBWAY LOL


----------



## JMorty

barkerp said:


> nice car but looks ruined with that suspension. its got polo/lupo mc donalds car park
> 
> written all over it. DUBWAY LOL


You look ruined with that suspension.


----------



## antman_1

barkerp said:


> nice car but looks ruined with that suspension. its got polo/lupo mc donalds car park
> written all over it. DUBWAY LOL


Lol Bit rich coming from he dude with the Essex wag tractor


----------



## Jonny_R

Rangey with air suspension too ant to be precise!


----------



## barkerp

ha


----------



## C6NVS

Rotors FTW !


----------



## Jonny_R

Any updates Ant?

Been in discussions with Only Charged about sorting my air ride out on the A1. Think ive got it all planned out in my head and sorted.

Planning to get it booked in early in the new year just after xmas once ive saved enough just before show season


----------



## antman_1

Now dude no updates I'm afraid just enjoying the car while it's still here.

The a1 will look awesome on air dude it's a lovely motor. Good lads at only charged dubs they know there stuff. I'm going to give them a shout about bagging my new ride.

Pic from a local meet last month


----------



## Jonny_R

ooooo new ride! look forward to seeing what it is!

Also got some big changes to the back end lined up in the next couple of months. Picking up most of the bits and bobs this weekend off a lad splitting his very smart A1


----------



## NateQ

Nice car, so low - love it!


----------



## Mothy_B

Mate that looks awesome! Love the A5 standard but soo much better with the 'Hotrod' style air ride!


----------



## antman_1

Cheers boys


----------

